# Bring to bear



## deny80

Come si può tradurre in italiano "Bring to bear" in questa frase? Più che altro, mi spiazza il "for" che c'è dopo...

"We talked about rationalizing the applications portfolio and the technologies we bring to bear for the company, and as we reduce the number of applications and technologies, users will be impacted".


----------



## Kraus

"To bring to bear" = mettere in moto, applicare, mettere in atto. 

Abbiamo parlato della razionalizzazione del portafoglio di applicazioni e delle tecnologie che mettiamo in atto per l'azienda...


----------



## deny80

Mille grazie!


----------



## mrmichele

So bene che è già stato trattato l'argomento in un altro forum, io però continuo a non capire bene quale sia la traduzione più adatta nel mio caso.
Vi posto la frase intera, che è presa da un testo medico:
"Electron mycroscopes, monoclonal antibody tests, ultrasound, CT scans and MRI imaging, and many more devices and techniques can be *brought to bear*."
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Mrmichele e benvenuto!

Giocchiamo un po' con frase in inglese:

Electron microscopes, monoclonal antibody tests, ultrasound, CT scans and MRI imaging,
and many more devices and techniques can be *brought to bear*.
_______________________________________used (in this situation).
_______________________________________applied (in this situation).
_______________________________________offered (in this situation).

"Brought to bear" è formale, e forse è più "forte" direi, che "used".

Quindi ti do un tentativo bruttissimo, ma formale/accademico, ed è cierto che puoi farlo meglio.

Il microscopio elettronico, i test di anticuerpo monoclonale, l'esame ultrasonore, la tomografia computerizzata e l'imaging a risonanza magnetica sono tecniche che si possono applicare in questi situazioni.


----------



## mrmichele

Grazie mille!!!! Sei stato gentilissimo!!!


----------



## Free-uh-lee

Hello! I am trying to translate the following: "Well, that's not a research question. What do you want to know about that high school? Why is ethnography the way to get answers? It's how a question gets framed that should determine the methodologies brought to bear".
I am confused about the possible meaning of the last sentence: "E' il modo in cui la domanda viene impostata che dovrebbe determinare le metodologie di sostegno" is my attempt. I am not satisfied with it, though- 

I need help with the translation of the "methodologies brought to bear" part. Any ideas?!??


----------



## raffavita

Forse semplicemente "adottate"?

To bring to bear significa: esercitare/mettere in opera...

 Che ne pensi??
Raffuzza


----------



## Free-uh-lee

Grazie!!

Besitos


----------



## zebedia

Secondo voi, tra le molteplici traduzioni dell'espressione "bring to bear" che ho trovato in questo forum, quale si addice meglio a questa frase?

"Not only is the number of blogs dealing with 9/11 impressive, but also the different perspective through which the collective tragedy is remembered and *brought to bear *on the present."

Riuscireste a tradurmi l'ultima parte della frase per favore??
Thx! *Thanks*


----------



## Einstein

Per stimolare altre idee, suggerisco "far pesare", anche se non è preciso.


----------



## GavinW

Perhaps also: "....(viene)... messa in relazione col presente"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, zeb.

_"Not only is the number of blogs dealing with 9/11 impressive, but also the different perspective*S* through which the collective tragedy is remembered and *brought to bear *on the present."_

"Non impressiona soltanto il numero dei _blog_ relativi all'undici settembre, ma anche le differenti prospettive dalle quali quella tragedia collettiva viene ricordata e connessa al presente"

GS


----------



## Necsus

Forse è un'ipotesi peregrina, ma partendo dal 'far pesare' di Einstein mi chiedo: non è che le due espressioni della seconda parte della frase potrebbero essere collegate per dire qualcosa del tipo "...le diverse prospettive attraverso cui la tragedia collettiva viene ricordata come monito per il presente"?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nec.

Peregrina, proprio per nulla.

GS


----------



## Memimao

C'è quella bellissima (perché italianissima nella sua ambiguità) espressione: _resa attuale_


----------



## zebedia

Ok, grazie mille...
Non mi è ancora ben chiara la logica di questa espressione, copre troppi campi semantici!


----------



## Lorena1970

zebedia said:


> "Not only is the number of blogs dealing with 9/11 impressive, but also the different perspective through which the collective tragedy is remembered and *brought to bear *on the present."



.......attraverso le quali la tragedia collettiva è ricordata/commemorata e *considerata gravosa* per il presente.


----------



## sorry66

No, I don't think so.
The different perspectives can be made to have an impact on the present.


----------



## King Crimson

In other words ..._attraverso le quali la tragedia collettiva è ricordata e resa attuale / attualizzata_.


----------



## sorry66

Sì. E piuttosto così.
Actually, here it's just as much 'putting something to good use/applying something' as it is 'making an impact'


----------



## King Crimson

sorry66 said:


> Sì. EÈ piuttosto così.
> Actually, here it's just as much 'putting something to good use/applying something' as it is 'making an impact'


 
Just for the sake of understanding S., when you say "'putting something to good use" (a tregedy in this case) do you mean drawing a lesson from it? However, "resa attuale" implies it (the tragedy) has an impact on the present so this could be a valid translation (even though I have a feeling there's a better one).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"_Not only is the number of blogs dealing with 9/11 impressive, but also the different perspective through which the collective tragedy is remembered and brought to bear on the present_."

Amici, a me pare che il soggetto (passivo) di _remember_ a di _bring to bear _non siano le diverse prospettive, ma_ la tragedia collettiva._
Detto questo, forse potremmo tradurre: "... ... attraverso le quali la tragedia collettiva viene ricordata e utilizzata per il nostro qui e ora".  

GS


----------



## rrose17

Ciao GS! I think "brought to bear here" is more like impact as sorry wrote or more precisely _influence_. I think the sentence could be rewritten like this
..._but also the different perspective through which the collective tragedy is remembered and the influence it bears/has on the present_."


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose17 said:


> Ciao GS! I think "brought to bear here" is more like impact as sorry wrote or more precisely _influence_. I think the sentence could be rewritten like this
> ..._but also the different perspective through which the collective tragedy is remembered and the influence it bears/has on the present_."


The meaning doesn't sound so different from the form I used to translate it..."gravoso"

_Non è soltanto il numero di blogs sul 9/11 ad essere impressionante, ma anche la diversità di prospettiva attraverso la quale è ricordato e considerato tuttora/a tutt'oggi gravoso._ (with the meaning of something still strongly influent/ a burden that cannot be removed/an oppressive socio-emotional burden etc....)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno, Lorena.

"...attraverso le quali la tragedia collettiva è ricordata/commemorata e *considerata gravosa* per il presente."
_"...ma anche la diversità di prospettiva attraverso la quale è ricordato e considerato tuttora/a tutt'oggi gravoso."_

Mi sembra che il tuo uso dell'aggettivo "gravoso/gravosa"— attribuisca alla tragedia una connotazione negativa, nel senso di renderla, appunto, "pesante". Forse stai pensando all'aggettivo latino "gravis" e al sostantivo "gravitas", ma non è la stessa cosa...

GS


----------



## sorry66

"Not only is the number of blogs dealing with 9/11 impressive, but also the different perspective(s) through which the collective tragedy is remembered and *brought to bear *on the present."

Here is a good definition of 'bring to bear':
Bring something to bear on somebody/something-
*(formal) to use energy, pressure, influence etc. to try to achieve something or make somebody do something.*
'We must bring all our energies to bear upon the task'
'Pressure was brought to bear on us to finish the work on time'

To KC: Maybe, 'putting something to good use' wasn't the best way of putting it, it's more like 'making use of it'/ 'making use of that force (the force of the different perspectives) and applying it to something else'.

I think it's more like 'utilizzato' as Giorgio says but 'utilizzato' is not strong enough because there is the 'weight' of what you are 'using' which is _bearing down_ on the object/person.


----------



## Lorena1970

Non so che dire. A questo punto non capisco e amen.



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Buongiorno, Lorena.
> 
> "...attraverso le quali la tragedia collettiva è ricordata/commemorata e *considerata gravosa* per il presente."
> _"...ma anche la diversità di prospettiva attraverso la quale è ricordato e considerato tuttora/a tutt'oggi gravoso."_
> 
> Mi sembra che il tuo uso dell'aggettivo "gravoso/gravosa"— attribuisca alla tragedia una connotazione negativa, nel senso di renderla, appunto, "pesante". Forse stai pensando all'aggettivo latino "gravis" e al sostantivo "gravitas", ma non è la stessa cosa...
> 
> GS



Buon pomeriggio  Spiz
Sì, certo, intendo pesante, nel senso che gli effetti sono tutt'ora pesanti, impegnativi, onerosi.....vedi link al significato nel mio post. Intendo quello.


----------



## King Crimson

That's really a hard nut to crack, based on Sorry's comment maybe we should try a more literal translation:
..._attraverso le quali la tragedia collettiva viene ricordata ed esercita / riesce ad esercitare un'influenza sul presente_

But what I don't like here is that the tenses used in English and Italian don't match...


----------



## sorry66

I think you've cracked the 'tough' nut,  KC!


King Crimson said:


> esercitare un'influenza


 oppure esercitare un pressione


----------



## King Crimson

sorry66 said:


> I think you've cracked the 'tough' nut,  KC!
> oppure esercitare un pressione


 
Sorry S., "una pressione" doesn't sound right here (but don't ask me why). Assuming we have finally grasped the right meaning, maybe an alternative (more natural?) rendition could be:
......_attraverso le quali la tragedia collettiva riesce a essere ricordata e sentita come attuale_

The rationale behind this latter attempt is that if something is "sentito come attuale" it does "esercita un'influenza sul presente" (apologies for mixing English and Italian).


----------



## Lorena1970

King Crimson said:


> That's really a hard nut to crack, based on Sorry's comment maybe we should try a more literal translation:
> ..._attraverso le quali la tragedia collettiva viene ricordata ed esercita / riesce ad esercitare un'influenza sul presente_
> 
> But what I don't like here is that the tenses used in English and Italian don't match...



Grazie all'input di KK, ho un'altra soluzione (che a me piace!)

 _Non è soltanto il numero di blogs sul 9/11 ad essere impressionante, ma anche la diversità di prospettiva attraverso la quale è ricordato e *ancora condiziona /influenza/ il presente.*_

Mi pare però che secondo queste definizioni (Diverse tra loro) possa avere una traduzione abbastanza libera:

*bring to bear*
*1. *To exert; apply: bring pressure to bear on the student's parents.
*2. *To put (something) to good use: "All of one's faculties are brought to bear in an effort to become fully incorporated into the landscape" (Barry Lopez).

*exert *|ɪgˈzəːt, ɛg-| verb1 [ with obj. ] 
apply or bring to bear (a force, influence, or quality): the moon exertsa force onthe Earth | how much control can he exert overhis own life?2 (exert oneself) make a physical or mental effort: he needs to exert himself to try to find an answer. (OED)

Si applica al presente, influenza, grava sul....etc. Mi sembra che la locuzione posa avere due significati opposti, e di sicuro qui non pare sia quello positivo. Quindi a mio avviso il significato è che i suoi effetti cono ancora vivi, influenti, pesanti, attivi.....etc.etc.etc. Probabilmente conoscendo il resto del testo si riesce a scegliere il termine giusto, ma personalmente ne escluderei pochi di quelli proposti, poiché il senso è chiaro, secondo me, e trattandosi di una tragedia epocale dubito che si tratti di metterla a profitto, e propendo per l'attuale presenza di quell'insieme di significati che ha avuto allora, e che ancora ha. My (last) 2 cents


----------



## sorry66

Lorena1970 said:


> ancora condiziona /influenza/ il presente


It's more like what Lorena says here, KC.


Lorena1970 said:


> Mi sembra che la locuzione posa avere due significati opposti, e di sicuro qui non pare sia quello positivo.


Yes, but I would say it is positive here.

It all depends on what 'you're bringing to bear'*, *obviously, if it's _pressure_ or _power_, it may be negative for the object (in this case the object is _the present_), if it's _energy_ and _influence_ (or _different perspectives_) it may have a  positive effect on the object.


----------



## King Crimson

Lorena1970 said:


> Grazie all'input di KK, ho un'altra soluzione (che a me piace!)
> 
> _Non è soltanto il numero di blogs sul 9/11 ad essere impressionante, ma anche la diversità di prospettiva attraverso la quale è ricordato e *ancora condiziona /influenza/ il presente.*_


 
Mi piace


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sono con Lorena, che ha usato il verbo "gravare" ("... grava sul presente"). E così abbiamo recuperato la "gravitas" dei Romani. 
Valete!
GS


----------



## Lorena1970

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Sono con Lorena, che ha usato il verbo "gravare" ("... grava sul presente"). E così abbiamo recuperato la "gravitas" dei Romani.
> Valete!
> GS



 Prima pensavo che lo criticassi.... Anche secondo me "*gravare*" è la traduzione migliore, in quanto, dal contesto fornito, pare che questi blogs considerino ancora viva la tragedia e con essa gli effetti prodotti, e non credo che in nessun modo un evento simile possa avere connotazioni positive. Può solo gravare, ancor più che condizionare o influenzare (troppo deboli per un evento simile), sul presente.


----------



## sorry66

".. the Romans added the _corvus_, an assault bridge, to Roman ships. The hinged bridge would swing onto enemy vessels with a sharp spike and stop them. Roman legionaries could then board and capture Carthaginian ships. This innovative Roman tactic reduced the Carthaginian navy's advantage in ship-to-ship engagements, and allowed Rome's superior infantry to be brought to bear in naval conflicts."
Look at the above example: The Carthaginian navy was superior to the Roman navy so the Romans had to think of a way to 'bring their military might to bear on the Carthaginians'; it's not 'gravare'.


----------



## MR1492

The WR Dictionary for "bear" (vi) meaning to use force translates it with _spingere_, _forzare_, o _premere_ just for additional data!

Phil


----------



## Lorena1970

MR1492 said:


> The WR Dictionary for "bear" (vi) meaning to use force translates it with _spingere_, _forzare_, o _premere_ just for additional data!
> 
> Phil


Which may be considered synonymous of "gravare"

Here are OED definitions:
*bring something to bear* _the very best science must be brought to bear on the important decisions that will need to be taken in the future_: apply, exert, administer, implement, use, exercise, employ, utilize, practise, put into practice, execute, prosecute, enact, carry out, put to use, bring into effect/play.

This in Italian can be translated as:
1) La miglior scienza deve essere applicata alle decisioni importanti.....
2) La miglior scienza deve influenzare le decisioni importanti.....
3) La miglior scienza deve pesare sulle decisioni importanti....
4) La miglior scienza deve avere effetto sulle decisioni importanti...
5) La miglior scienza deve essere tenuta in forte considerazione in merito alle decisioni...
6) La miglior scienza deve avere effetti (sostanziali) sulle decisioni importanti...
7) La miglior scienza deve guidare le decisioni importanti...
8) La miglior scienza deve giocare un ruolo importante sulle decisioni....

Etc.etc.

I have no interest at all in being right at all cost, I simply think that this expression may be translated in many different ways according to the context, and given that the context is 9/11, I don't see anything better appropriate than "gravare", although other terms may be used, but they are, in my view, less affective than that one. My 2 cents


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lorena.

Mi dici "_Prima pensavo che lo criticassi..._".
Quello che non mi piaceva era l'aggettivo "gravoso", non il verbo "gravare". È diverso, no?
GS


----------



## sorry66

Grazie Lorena. Non c'è un solo modo da dirlo - ho capito.


----------



## Lorena1970

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Lorena.
> 
> Mi dici "_Prima pensavo che lo criticassi..._".
> Quello che non mi piaceva era l'aggettivo "gravoso", non il verbo "gravare". È diverso, no?
> GS


 Sì, concordo, avevo tradotto alla lettera senza adattare. Ho poco tempo in questo periodo, ma memore dell'aiuto che io ricevo, se vedo qualcosa a cui posso contribuire, posto, senza però l'accuratezza formale avuta, forse, in passato... Ma meno male che arriva Spiz che sistema le cose!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ah, ah, buona, questa 
GS


----------

